# Spokes of Hope - 9/14/09



## marcski (Sep 11, 2009)

My fatherinlaw is a cancer survivor and the head of the northern NJ Livestrong Army of the LAF (Lance Armstrong) Foundation.  Being a retired physician, he is also heavily involved with national cancer advocacy groups and has lobbied congress numerous times.   

He is a member of CCC, Cyclists Combating Cancer, which is a group that was founded by Damon Phinney, father of Davis, who was the first American to win a stage at Le Tour.   The CCC is running an event called Spokes of Hope.  It is a cancer awareness ride that is being held here in NJ/NY on Monday, September 14, 2009.  It is also being held across the country...and then all of the rides will converge in Baltimore on I think Wednesday the 16th at the NIH in Maryland where a news conference will be held and then they will ride to Capital Hill for a final news conference.  

The ride on Monday (weather is supposed to be great 78 and sunny!) is starting at Englewood Hospital at 8:00 a.m. There will be  some type of a news conference at each of the hospitals we will visit.  The ride starts at Englewood Hospital, goes over the GW to Columbia, then back to Hackensack Medical Center and then down to UMDMJ in Newark and finally back to Englewood.  

Anyone interested in joining the ride...(or donating) can check out the site:

http://www.soh-ccc-nj-ny.org/soh-ccc-nj-ny.org/SPOKES_OF_HOPE-CYCLIST_COMBATING_CANCER_RIDE.html

Thanks, 

Marc


----------

